# Can you help locate CARERA , dressage horse 9 yrs bay.



## tweedette (27 June 2016)

Can you help?I am  Looking for a horse , his name is CARERA, he was foaled 22/04/07 , his sire is Sorento , he is dark bay , very little white and stands approx 17hh , bred by De Radstake in Holland ,he was in Central Scotland , if you know where he is or can help please message me , thank you.


----------



## cally6008 (27 June 2016)

Any white socks ?


----------



## Queenbee (28 June 2016)

could this be him?  It states this one is closer to 18hh







https://www.facebook.com/FoleyEquin...69287.303866229721078/370838099690557/?type=3


----------

